# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  هک نمودن یک کامپیوتر

## JavanSoft

چرا ما از یک Firewall استفاده می کنیم ؟
آیا دلیل آن ترس از هک شدن است؟اگر منظور این است هکر غیر از ریست کردن چه کاری با کامپیوتر ما می تواند انجام دهد؟
آیا ترس آن دزدیده شدن اطلاعات ما است ؟ اگر منظور این است چگونه می تواند بفهمد ما اطلاعات خود را کجا قرارداده ایم؟ و اگر هم بداند چگونه با سرعت پایین ارتباط می تواند اطلاعات ما را بردارد؟

----------


## 3nitro

> هکر غیر از ریست کردن چه کاری با کامپیوتر ما می تواند انجام دهد


هزار کار دیگه ... فقط این فکر رو بکن که یک keylogger نصب بشه و هربار براش log ها ایمیل بشه ;)
تکمیل : در ضمن دیگه بیشتر هکرها (به خصوص ایرانی) هرگز برای اطلاعات هک نمی کنند . بیشتر جنبه کرم ریختن و پز دادن داره و وقتی افراد خردسالی رو می بینیم دیگه به این نتیجه به طور کامل می رسیم. مگر هکر با علم به اینکه شما اطلاعات مفیدی دارید اقدام به هک کردن شما کند (که باز در آخر هر کسی وسوسه می شود کرم خود را بریزد و بعد از سیستم قربانی خداحافظی کند ).

----------


## JavanSoft

> هزار کار دیگه ... فقط این فکر رو بکن که یک keylogger نصب بشه و هربار براش log ها ایمیل بشه ;)


یک سوال ساده : آیا برنامه keylogger را می توان از راه دور نصب کرد؟ و یا اینکه باید با گول زدن  شخص استفاده کننده وی را به اجرا ترغیب کرد؟
و آیا SpyWare ها نمی توانند این keylogger  را پیدا کنند؟

----------


## 3nitro

spyware که anti keylogger که نیست اونها رو پاک کنه . خودش یک برنامه جاسوسی هست . در مورد سوال اول زیاد مطمئن نیستم ولی فکر کنم باید گول زدنی در کار باشه . ;)

----------


## JavanSoft

پس KeyLogger رو تعریف کنید . من فکر می کنم همان تعریف صادق باشد

----------


## mehrzad007

من به شخصه از فایروال به این دلیل استفاده می کنم که بفهمم چه چیزهایی در حال استفاده  از اینترنت من هستند تا این سرعت لاکپشتی از اینی که هست بدتر نشه . اگر نه حتی در صورت وجود کی لاگر و اسپی ور (که البته این یکی چیز مزخرفی ایه) اطلاعات ما چیز مهمی نیست . چون تمام دروغه و تقلبی و چیزی خاصی نیست جز ایمیلی که ..............

----------


## mehrzad007

البته الانم به خاطر مزاحمت های این مدل نرم افزار ها بیشتر دوس دارم با ویروس ها و .... سر و کله بزنم تا ....

----------


## JavanSoft

آیا دیگر دوستان نظری ندارند؟

----------


## BOB

> چرا ما از یک Firewall استفاده می کنیم ؟



سلام
شاید طریقه انتشار ویروسهایی مثل Sasser یا Blaster رو فراموش کردید .
تا زمانی که از سیستم عاملی استفاده میکنید که هر لحظه ممکنه آسیب پذیریهای جدیدی از اون کشف بشه استفاده از Firewall کاملا منطقی است . در هر صورت استفاده از یک حفاظ هر چند هم ضعیف از بی حفاظ بودن بهتر است.

----------


## 3nitro

*میشه گفت*  وقتی کسی خودش نمی تونه امنیت خودش رو تامین کنه حداقل کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که این کار رو بدست چند نرم افزار کاردرست بسپاره و تا جایی که امکان داره امنیت کامپیوترش رو تامین کنه .

----------


## whitehat

بلی ، KeyLogger ها را می توان از راه دور نصب کرد :)
در ضمن Anti Spyware یا Spyware Killerها در صورتی که از جای مطمئن دانلود نشوند ممکن است کار Key Logging  را انجام دهند .
موفق باشید

----------


## JavanSoft

> بلی ، KeyLogger ها را می توان از راه دور نصب کرد :)


چگونه اینکار امکان پذیر است ؟

البته در ادامه این سوال این مسئله را هم متوجه شدم که می توان از طریق IP بصورت Remote کنترل یک کامپیوتر را نیز به عهده گرفت و نرم افزار های فایروال اینکار را بصورت کسب مجوز الزام می کنند  ولی فکر می کنم با توجه به سرعت پایین ما در اینترنت اینکار هم باز باسرعت پایین و مشخص شدن عمل هک انجام میشود پس تنها را مانده اینست که از دستورات غیر گرافیکی مانند Telnet استفاده شود ...اما این سوال باقی می ماند ایا Telnet می تواند دارای قدرتهایی برای اعمال دزدی مانند پیدا کردن شاخه ها ، کپی ، Edit و غیر هم هست یا خیر

----------


## JavanSoft

> *میشه گفت* وقتی کسی خودش نمی تونه امنیت خودش رو تامین کنه حداقل کاری که میتونه بکنه اینه که این کار رو بدست چند نرم افزار کاردرست بسپاره و تا جایی که امکان داره امنیت کامپیوترش رو تامین کنه .


من قبول دارم که محدوده کار من امنیت نیست (چه نرم افزار چه شبکه چه حتی Data) اما دوست دارم بدانم آیا ما از ترس عدم امنیت از این ابزار استفاده می کنیم و یا واقعا خطری وجود دارد

----------


## mehrzad007

یه ضرب المثل هست که می گه : امنیت فقط توی کام÷یوتر خاموش وجود داره . شما اگه اطلاعاتی داری که می ترسی از دست بره اونو توی یه کام÷یوتر ذخیره کن که به اینترنت وصل نباشه . 80% کار تمومه برای باقی هم از دیسکت جماعت استفاده نکن و سی دی ها رو هم قبل از استفاده چک کن والسلام./

----------


## whitehat

کسی که بتواند با تلنت به کامپیوتری وصل شود مانند این است که پشت آن نشسته :)
در مورد سوال اول بهتر است خودتان جواب سوال را بیابید (قوانین سایت را نباید زیر پا بگذاریم)

----------


## JavanSoft

> یه ضرب المثل هست که می گه : امنیت فقط توی کام÷یوتر خاموش وجود داره . شما اگه اطلاعاتی داری که می ترسی از دست بره اونو توی یه کام÷یوتر ذخیره کن که به اینترنت وصل نباشه . 80% کار تمومه برای باقی هم از دیسکت جماعت استفاده نکن و سی دی ها رو هم قبل از استفاده چک کن والسلام./


دوست عزیز 
فرمایش شما صحیح است اینها راههای پیشگیری از اتفاق ناگوار است .. اما انچه من بدنبال آن هستم اینست که بدانم ماهیت این اتفاق ناگوار چیست و چرا ما از این اتفاق می ترسیم

----------


## JavanSoft

> کسی که بتواند با تلنت به کامپیوتری وصل شود مانند این است که پشت آن نشسته :)


آیا می تواند بدنبال هدف خاصی هم در کامپیوتر مثلا Search  انجام دهد؟




> در مورد سوال اول بهتر است خودتان جواب سوال را بیابید (قوانین سایت را نباید زیر پا بگذاریم)


این بخش امنیت است من سوال کردم که چگونه می تواند بدون مجوز سیستم عامل این کار را انجام دهد ولی در مورد روش پیاده سازی آن برنامه نخواستم

----------


## whitehat

شما وقتی پشت یک کامپیوتر نشسته اید می توانید Search انجام دهید :)
سوال شما به بحث امنیت شبکه بشتر مربوط می شود. نفوذ به سیستم می تواند از طریق وارد شدن به عنوان یک کاربر Valid که پسوردی دارد انجام شود کافی است با یکی از روش های Social Eng. , Brute Force , DD و ... پسورد یک Power user بدست آید.
روش دوم وارد شدن از طریق رخنه هایی است که در سیستم عامل ها وجود دارد کافی است که پچ های امنیتی را دیر نصب کنید یا بر روی کامپیوتر فایروال نصب نکنید یا ... (البته این راه ها کمی راه نفوذ را سخت می کند نه غیر ممکن) بوسیله این رخنه ها می توان با سیستم ارتباط بر قرار کرد و مثلا یک نرم افزار مانند تلنت را فعال نمود .
این سوال خیلی کلی جواب دادم روش های بسیاری برای این کار ها وجود دارد .کافی است به سایت هایی که در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند مراجعه کنید (سایتهایی مانند سکورینا - سکیوریتی فوکوس و ...)
موفق باشید

----------


## JavanSoft

این بهتر شد ... جواب خوبی بود ... اما از انجایی که حیطه کاری من امنیت نیست شما دوست عزیز می توانید توضیح بیشتر عنایت کنید ؟

----------


## Babak-Aghili

پیام بازرگانی - شبکه تهران :

به زودی یک کلاس هک و امنیت شبکه  - Cisco Security - ( آشنایی با روشهای هک و جلوگیری از آنها ) برگزار خواهد شد ... توسط یک هکر ! ( مدیر امنیت شبکه شرکت تولید پرداز رایانه )

جواب همه سوالهاتون را اونجا بگیرید ! .

مکان : www.CyberTech.ir 
----------------------
@ مدیران :: آدرس سایت فوق ، قبلا هم در تاپیکهای دیگر توسط آقای کمایی داده شده بود و چون ایرادی نگرفته بودین .. نتیجه گیری کردم که اشکال نداره .

----------


## whitehat

> این بهتر شد ... جواب خوبی بود ... اما از انجایی که حیطه کاری من امنیت نیست شما دوست عزیز می توانید توضیح بیشتر عنایت کنید ؟


سلام دوست عزیز
در مورد کدام قسمت اطلاعات می خواهید ؟
(من تا جاییکه قوانین رعایت شود به شما کمک خواهم کرد )
موفق باشید

----------


## mehrzad007

به همین راحتی که شما می گید هم نیست . چیزی بلد نیستم اما سعی می کنم چیزایی رو که از اساتید و گوشه کنار شنیدم رو به صورت یه نیمچه مقاله بنویسم  بزارم اینجا /

----------


## JavanSoft

> به همین راحتی که شما می گید هم نیست . چیزی بلد نیستم اما سعی می کنم چیزایی رو که از اساتید و گوشه کنار شنیدم رو به صورت یه نیمچه مقاله بنویسم بزارم اینجا /


لطف می کنید 




> شما وقتی پشت یک کامپیوتر نشسته اید می توانید Search انجام دهید :)
> سوال شما به بحث امنیت شبکه بشتر مربوط می شود. نفوذ به سیستم می تواند از طریق وارد شدن به عنوان یک کاربر Valid که پسوردی دارد انجام شود کافی است با یکی از روش های Social Eng. , Brute Force , DD و ... پسورد یک Power user بدست آید.
> روش دوم وارد شدن از طریق رخنه هایی است که در سیستم عامل ها وجود دارد کافی است که پچ های امنیتی را دیر نصب کنید یا بر روی کامپیوتر فایروال نصب نکنید یا ... (البته این راه ها کمی راه نفوذ را سخت می کند نه غیر ممکن) بوسیله این رخنه ها می توان با سیستم ارتباط بر قرار کرد و مثلا یک نرم افزار مانند تلنت را فعال نمود .
> این سوال خیلی کلی جواب دادم روش های بسیاری برای این کار ها وجود دارد .کافی است به سایت هایی که در این زمینه فعالیت می کنند مراجعه کنید (سایتهایی مانند سکورینا - سکیوریتی فوکوس و ...)
> موفق باشید
>  /


در مورد این قسمت

----------


## whitehat

شما برای آشنایی با تلنت سرویس آنرا از منوی Administrative tools->services فعال کنید سپس با دستور زیر به کامپیوتر خود وصل شوید بعد user و پسورد login را وارد کنید.
telnet 127.0.0.1
حال می توانید ببینید با استفاده از این ترمینال به چه اطلاعاتی می توانید دسترسی پیدا کنید.در انتها این سرویس را غیر فعال کنید.
در مورد ادامه سوال من فقط روش های معمول را نام بردم اگر روش خاصی مورد نظر هست بگویید تا در مورد آن چند خطی بنویسم (همه روش ها به اندازه یک کتاب 1000 صفحه ای خواهد شد :) ) در ضمن آدرس سایت ها را در اینجا می نویسم .

httP://www.astalavista.com

http://secunia.com

----------


## JavanSoft

> شما برای آشنایی با تلنت سرویس آنرا از منوی Administrative tools->services فعال کنید سپس با دستور زیر به کامپیوتر خود وصل شوید بعد user و پسورد login را وارد کنید.
> telnet 127.0.0.1


ممنون 
سوال : 
1) آیا همیشه IP همین است یا IPرا در شبکه باید بدانیم 
2) آیا از نام کامپیوتر به جای IP می توان استفاده نمود؟
3) آیا در اینترنت هم وضعیت به همین ترتیب است؟
4) آیا سایتهایی که نام بردید آنهایی هستند که بدون سوال نرم افزاری را روی کامپیوتر من نصب می کنند؟

----------


## whitehat

سلام
به این نحو راحتر می شه با سوال ها جواب داد
1) این IP در اصل یک IP رزرو شده است و به معنی Local Host یا کامپیوتر محلی شما (کامپیوتری که دارید با آن کار می کنید) می باشد.یعنی شما اگر کامپیوتری داشته باشید که دارای IP باشد به جای این IP ، IP کامپیوتر درون شبکه را می توانید وارد کنید.
2) بله 
3) در اینترنت هم به همین صورت می باشد.
4) خیر! این سایت ها سایتهای امنیتی می باشند که بسیاری از مواردی که من به آنها اشاره کردم و همینطور انواع حملات ، سوراخ های امنیتی برای برنامه های کاربردی و ... در آنها تشریح شده .

----------


## houtanal

> 3) آیا در اینترنت هم وضعیت به همین ترتیب است؟


معمولا نه ; 

در صورتیکه ISP شما بوسیله NAT یا یک پروکسی سرور اینترنت را به اشتراک گذاشته باشد ، شما برای سایرین که از ISP های متفاوتی استفاده میکنند وجود خارجی ندارید

در صورتیکه یک IP Valid داشته باشید و پشت هیچ پروکسی یا فایروالی نباشید مسئله کاملا فرق کرده و شما برای تمام کارران اینترنت در دسترس خواهید بود

----------


## whitehat

من روند کلی را گفتم ولی جواب دوست عزیز کامل است .
با تشکر از houtanal

----------


## JavanSoft

ممنون ...  
خب حالا برگردیم سر اصل تاپیک
1) آیا با سرعت کم اینترنت  ایران این کار (هک از طریق تلنت یا .... ) امکان پذیر هست یا خیر ؟
2) وظیفه یک فایروال دقیقا چیست

----------


## mehrzad007

من با اجازه بزرگترها یه سری مطلب نوشتم که امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره اما اون دوتا سوال آخری:
1- جز بعضی از کارها (مثل دانلود یا آ÷لود فایل و کیچر کردن صفحه یوزر و...) شما سرعت زیادی لازم نداری . 
2- فایروال ها نرم افزارهایی هستن که بر ورود و خروج اطلاعات از ÷ورتها نظارت می کنند . و در صورت لزوم جلوی این کار را میگیرند و....

----------


## mehrzad007

یک وظیفه این نرم افزارها اینه که جلوی وارد شدن شما رو به یه سری سایتهای مشکوک بگیرند :
The Web site that you have requested is in violation of your Web Filtering settings.

The site you requested was:
http://www.catb.org:80/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html 
This site has been categorized as:
Hacking / Proxy Avoidance Systems.

Click here to request a reevaluation of this site or to submit a site that should have been blocked.

To unblock the category Hacking / Proxy Avoidance Systems:
1.  Open ZoneAlarm Pro
2.  Click Web Filtering on the left-hand menu
3.  Click the Categories tab
4.  Clear the check box next to the category Hacking / Proxy Avoidance Systems  
You may need to supply a password to perform this action.

----------


## mehrzad007

حق دارم که بگم : فایروالها مثل زنها می مونن نبودشون بهتره اما هیچ سیستمی بدون فایروال نباید باشه!

----------


## whitehat

> ممنون ...  
> خب حالا برگردیم سر اصل تاپیک
> 1) آیا با سرعت کم اینترنت  ایران این کار (هک از طریق تلنت یا .... ) امکان پذیر هست یا خیر ؟
> 2) وظیفه یک فایروال دقیقا چیست


بله بسیار این کار راحت می باشد .چون نیاز زیادی به پهنای باند وسیع برای سرویس هایی مانند تلنت نمی باشد کافی است یک نفر قادر به ایجاد یک جلسه (Session) بین دو کامپیوتر گردد .
وظیفه اصلی فایر وال ها بلاک کردن پورت های خطرناک می باشد .مثلا با نصب هر فایروالی پورت مربوط به تلنت به صورت پیش فرض حتما بلاک می شود .فایروال های جدید قابلیت های جدیدی نیز به آنها افزوده شده یعنی حتی می توانند به صورت یک IDS عمل کنند .این فایر وال ها قابلیت کشف الگوی بعضی از حملات مانند DOS یا DDOS را دارند و با کشف این الگو از آن جلو گیری کرده و آنرا بلاک می کنند و یا می توانند پروسه های مشکوکی را که درخواست پورت خاصی را می کنند بلاک کرده یا به شما اخطار دهند .فایر وال ها در ایران (به شرطی که با یک حمله از کار نیفتند) تا 90 در صد برای Client ها یی که از اینترنت استفاده می کنند می تواند موثر عمل کنند.

مهرزاد عزیز مقاله خوبی بود امیدارم که موفق باشی ولی تعریف هک و هکر درست نیست باید آنرا اصلاح کنید .
بعدا این مقاله را کامل تر خواهم کرد .مثلا نحوه انتخاب پسورد برای افراد - یا بر روی لینک هایی که یک فایل را Share می کنند کلیک نکنید - از FTP های مشکوک استفاده نکنید و ...
بعدا اگر عمری باقی بود در مورد هر کدام به تفصیل توضیح خواهم داد
موفق باشید

----------


## JavanSoft

<یک نفر قادر به ایجاد یک جلسه (Session) بین دو کامپیوتر گردد >
من بصورت ناقص می دانم Session  یعنی چی ولی اگر ممکنه توضیح بیشتری بدهید

<از FTP های مشکوک استفاده نکنید>
آیا FTP هم ویروس می گیرد و یا دلیل آن چیزی دیگری(مثلا Script) است و آیا فایروال جلوی انرا میگیرد؟?

----------


## mehrzad007

تعریف درست هک و هکر؟ همون چیزی که اکسیژن لینک داده بود؟ اما منظور من از اون هک و هکر اون چیزی بود که توی اون مقاله نوشته بودم . شاید باید می نوشتم منظور ما در این مقاله از هک و هکرو...

اینجا هم همون معنی نشست رو میده . منظوز ارتباط کام÷یوتر شما و کام÷یوتر قربانی هستش که شما بتونی به اون کامپیوتر وصل بشی و ازش درخواست اطلاعات کنی . مثل ساعت و  تاریخ اون کامپیوتر که کمک می کنه بفهمی مکان اون کامپیوتر حدودا کجاست و.....

ممکنه توی اف تی پی چند تا ویروس باشه با اسم های فریب دهنده و همون مهندسی اجتماعی و....
و یه سری لینک ها هستند که مثل لینک یه ادرس اف تی پی هستند و تو با کلیک روی اونا یه نمه ویروسی میشیو....

----------


## whitehat

سلام
هک و هکر یک تعریف مخصوص دارد . بهتر است به مقاله اریک ریموند در این مورد مراجعه کنید .(فکر کنم دوستان قبلا لینک داده اند) .
یک جلسه عبارت است از یک ارتباط پایدار بین کلاینت و سرور . مثلا یک جلسه در TCP با یک در خواست برای برقراری ارتباط از طرف کلاینت شروع شده و سپس سرور آن در خواست را قبول کرده و پاسخ آنرا می فرستد و کلاینت رسیدن در خواست (Ack) را به اطلاع سرور می رساند که بعد از این مراحل (دست دادن سه مرحله ای) یک نشست بین کلاینت و سرور بر قرار می شود.
در مورد سوال 2 برای یک کلاینت جواب آقا مهرزاد کامل می باشد .در این FTP ها برنامه هایی به ظاهر مفید ولی با نیت سو قرار دارد .بگذارید مثالی بزنم که چگونه با ترکیب مهندسی اجتمائی می شود مردم را گول زد :
در سال 1997شرکتی اعلام کرد که برنامه ای نوشته که CD Drive شما را به CD Writer تبدیل کند ! این شرکت با کلی دلیل برهان که نوشته بوسیله برنامه با متمرکز کردن نور لیزر و ... این کار را می کند .مردم برای دانلود آن هجوم بردند ولی این برنامه یک برنامه مخرب بود که بوسیله کامپیوتر قربانیان (اصطلاحا ماشین های زامبی) به سایت های معروفی حمله می کرد !
برنامه ها ممکن است در این سایتها برنامه های معروفی باشند و لزوما این گونه نباشد که برنامه مفیدی به نظر برسند .مثلا یک نرم افزار مانند Winamp که با ترجانی آلوده شده.برای مقابله با این مسائل اولین چیز دقت خود شماست .بعدا سعی می کنم در مورد کد های md5 که به همراه نرم افزار ها در FTP ها وجود دارد بنویسم
موفق باشید

----------


## JavanSoft

ممنون ..توضیحات هر دو خیلی عالی بود 
<بعدا سعی می کنم در مورد کد های md5 که به همراه نرم افزار ها در FTP ها وجود دارد بنویسم>
منتظر هستم

البته یک مساله ساده را هم بگویم و آن اینکه من نتوانستم با Tell Net  در کامپیوتر خودم اتصال برقرار کنم ..احتمالا به دلیل عدم استارت سرویس یا چیز دیگری است 

اما این سوال رو هم دارم ...آیا وجود TellNet و استارت آن  در ویندوز ضروری است؟?

----------


## houtanal

> اما این سوال رو هم دارم ...آیا وجود TellNet و استارت آن در ویندوز ضروری است؟?


در صورتیکه نیاز به اتصال و اجرای فرامین از راه دور داشته باشید بله.
SSH یا نرم افزارهای مشابه راه کارهای بهتری هستند هر چند نرم افزار های کنترل راه دور زیادی وجود دارد

جناب وکیلی هک کردن یک سیستم می تونه مفهوم وسیعی از انواع آسیب هایی که به سیستم و خدمات اون وارد می کنه داشته باشه

برای مثال در کار شما :

- شما یک برنامه اتوماسیون اداری با قیمت زیاد تا می نویسید و اون رو به سازمان مربوطه ارائه میدهید، یکی از افرادی که به شبکه اون سازمان دسترسی داره بدلایلی حس میکنه باید به اطلاعاتی دسترسی داشته باشه که در حالت عادی بهش نمیدن.بنابراین با استفاده از ضعف سرویس ها و احیانا عدم تنظیم ایمن اون ها (که فراوان شایعه) به اطلاعات مورد نیازش دسترسی پیدا می کنه.
در حالت خوب اون ممکنه اطلاعات رو پاک کنه اما حالتی رو در نظر بگیرید که اون تصمیم بگیره اطلاعاتی رو عوض کنه!احتمالا سازمان مربوطه با مشکل مواجه شده و شما رو مسئول این مسئله میدونه
در مواردی هم شخص به شبکه در حالت عادی دسترسی نداره اما به هر صورت دسترسی پیدا میکنه تا کاری رو که می خواد انجام بده (خصوصا در شبکه های وایرلس)

- یا مثلا شخصی با نفوذ به دروازه خروجی شبکه شما تمامی اطلاعات رد و بدل شده از چتی که شما میکنید تا پسورد های حساستون رو در اختیار می گیره

- یا با نفوذ به شبکتون سورس گرون قیمت برنامه هاتونو بدست میاره

- یا یک نمونه پلیدانه تر می تونه باعث عدم توان سرور شما در پاسخ گویی شه که میتونه دیتابیستون و طبعا برنامه استفاده کنند از اون رو از کار بندازه یا وب سایت شما رو از دسترس خارج کنه یا ....

- مضاف بر اون شما در برنامه های تحت شبکه خودتون هم باید موارد ایمنی رو در نظر بگیرید تا به یک دوست خوب برای مهاجمین بدل نشوند


این بحث و راه های جلوگیریش بسیار گستردست شما باید برای هر بخش سئوال جداگانه ای بپرسید تا بشه دقیق تر بهتون پاسخ داد

----------


## whitehat

من فکر کنم با ادامه این تاپیک به نتایجی خواهید رسید ولی ذره ذره :)
آیا شما سرویس تلنت را فعال کردید؟
در واقع این سرویس برای استفاده از مدیران شبکه می باشد و همانطور که دوستمان فرمودند برای ارسال فرامین از راه دور است و برای یک کاربر معمولی مورد استفاده نمی باشد جزاینکه امنیت آنرا پایین بیاورد.
و اما در مورد کد های MD5  :
اگر این بخش را مطالعه کنید آقای اینپرایز در مورد نوع کد MD5 صحبت کرده اند .ما می توانیم یک فایل را به این کد تبدیل نماییم.این کد برای هر فایل یکتا می باشد.عرضه کنندگان نرم افزار در اینترنت و سرور های FTP فایل را به همراه یک کلید به صورت md5 می دهند .این کد هابرای این است که از صحت اطلاعات یک بسته اطمینان حاصل کنید مثل بدانید که آیا آنرا درست دریافت کرده اید یا نه یا بخواهید ببینید که بسته عاری از هر گونه تروجان (در صورت کرک شدن سایت توسط یک کرکر و عوض کردن فایل ها با یک فایل آلوده) می باشد.این کار بیشتر در مورد نرم افزار های باز متن صادق است ولی در نرم افزار های کد بسته مصداق آن وجود دارد .
برای استفاده از آنها در لینوکس بوسیله دستور md5sum و در ویندوز با هر برنامه ای که بتواند فایل را به صورت md5 در اورد (اماده آن در اینترنت موجود است) و مقایسه آن با مقدار ثبت شده می توان به این مهم رسید.(حتما مقاله آقای اینپرایز را بخوانید) 
بعدا در مورد امنیت کاربر در اینترنت یا شبکه محلی توضیحاتی خواهم داد.
موفق باشید

----------


## JavanSoft

شرمنده که دیر جواب دادم 
1) بله من سرویس را فعال کردم اما جواب نگرفتم
2) من هنوز مشتاقانه منتظر ادامه بحث هستم

----------


## whitehat

شما با زدن دستور زیر چه پیغامی می گیرید ؟
telnet 127.0.0.1

----------


## JavanSoft

به شکل زیر نگاه کنید

----------


## 3nitro

شاید پورت 23 بسته است .

----------


## JavanSoft

نه بسته نیست و حتی Firewal نیز خاموش است

----------


## Developer Programmer

عزیز دل برادر 
باز بودن یک پورت به این معنی نیست که مجاز هستید به کامپیتوری نفوذ کنید
اگر یک پورت باز باشد ؛ فقط به این معنی است که برنامه ای با نام Server به آن پورت گوش می کند (Listen) و منتظر تماسهای یک Client مانده است تا خدماتی را به وی ارائه کند
اگر با Telnet یا هر برنامه دیگر نمی توانید به پورتی Connet شوید این بدان معنی است که آن پورت بسته است(که می تواند توسط Firewall باشد یا به خاطر نبود برنامه Server که به پورت گوش دهد!) یا اینکه برنامه Server شما را مجاز به تماس نمی داند(Reject) 
وقتی در  سایتی پورتهای بلا استفاده باز می مانند ؛ اجازه خرابکاری به نفوذگر داده میشه ... مثلا شما توانسته اید از یک نقص امینتی سو استفاده کنید ... خوب تنها راهی که برای تماس Remote دارید همان پورت است که اگر فایروال آنرا ببیندد هیچ راهی جز تاسف خوردن نخواهید داشت. البته باز بودن یک پورت هم به معنی  بی سرپرست بودن آن نیست بلکه فایروال بر اتصالات نظارت میکند
خوش باشین

----------


## whitehat

> نه بسته نیست و حتی Firewal نیز خاموش است


این پیغام برای این است که یا شما اجازه دسترسی به سرویس تل نت را ندارید مثلا پورت آن بسته شده یا دسترسی مناسب نیست یا اصلا سرویس start نشده
آیا ویندوز XP شما Pro می باشد؟
آیا فایروال خود ویندوز(اگر sp2 دارید) خاموش میباشد؟

----------


## aras00000

سلام
این طور که من فهمیدم ایشان میخواهند بدونند که چه چیزی بدرد یک هکر میخوره 
خب فرض کنید 1 یا 2 سال دیگه سرویس پرداخت اینترنتی فعال بشه بعد یک هکر ساده با نفوذ به کامپیوتر شما و نصب یک نرم افزار کوچک میتونه تمام موجودی حساب شما رو برداره یا مثلا با برداشتن یک سری اطلاعات از شما اخاذی کنه از نظر تئوری بعد از نفوذ هکر همه کاری میتونه بکنه ایجاد و حذف و تغییر و  ... هر فایلی که شما بتونید از روی کامپیوترتون انجام بدید که این کار نیاز به پهنای باند زیاد نداره تازه این مساله برای ما ایرانی ها تازگی داره و مهم نیست برای یک خارجی که از اتصال باند پهن استفاده میکنه و در واقع کامپیوتر همیشه وصل هست و اطلاعات مهم کاری و شخصی روی کامپیوترش داره مهمه و البته برای منی که روزی سه بار صبح و ظهر و شب ویندوزم رو از نو نصب میکنم و هاردم رو فرمت میکنم و با ارزش ترین اطلاعاتم سی دی آهنگ مورد علاقه ام است ( به جون خودم خالی بستم )مهم نیست در کل این مساله فعلا در ایران به کم شدن سرعت محدود میشه
ممنون

----------


## hac0de

این متن برای اشخاصی هست که در صفحه اول پست داده بودند

شما اصلن چی در مورد هکر ها میدونید ؟ :)) هیچی ؟ پس چرا در مورد اونها نظر میدین ؟

ببینید دوستان اونایی که شماهکر میدونیدشون من اونا رو احمق کوچلو میدونم که بزرگترین کارزندگیشون در اینترنت وصل به یک سیستم در پیتی هست که اونو 3 روز وقت گزاشته روش تا تونسته به اون سیستم نفوز کنه در صورتی که اگر یک هکر < هکر هایی که من بهشون میگم هکر > بخواد اونو هک کنه شاید مدت زمان صرف شده 1 دقیقه باشه  
یک شخص هکر با نفوز در سیستم سما میتونه خیلی از کارها رو انجام بده اون میتونه از راه دور کارهایی انجام بدا که خود شما که پشت سیستم هستی نمیتونی انجام بدی 
در کل میتونه هر کاری انجام بده :)

ا

----------


## taze kar

> این متن برای اشخاصی هست که در صفحه اول پست داده بودند
> 
> شما اصلن چی در مورد هکر ها میدونید ؟ :)) هیچی ؟ پس چرا در مورد اونها نظر میدین ؟
> 
> ببینید دوستان اونایی که شماهکر میدونیدشون من اونا رو احمق کوچلو میدونم که بزرگترین کارزندگیشون در اینترنت وصل به یک سیستم در پیتی هست که اونو 3 روز وقت گزاشته روش تا تونسته به اون سیستم نفوز کنه در صورتی که اگر یک هکر < هکر هایی که من بهشون میگم هکر > بخواد اونو هک کنه شاید مدت زمان صرف شده 1 دقیقه باشه  
> یک شخص هکر با نفوز در سیستم سما میتونه خیلی از کارها رو انجام بده اون میتونه از راه دور کارهایی انجام بدا که خود شما که پشت سیستم هستی نمیتونی انجام بدی 
> در کل میتونه هر کاری انجام بده :)
> 
> ا


ببین دوست عزیز اینجا جایی برای جبهه گرفتن نیست . که حالا اگه یکی یه کلمه رو یه جور دیگه تعریف کرد به بقیه توهینی بشه . اینجا تازه کار هایی مثل من چیز یاد می گیرن و اساتید بزرگوار هم لطف می کنن با شروع یک بحث اطلاعاتشون رو با همه از جمله کسایی مثل منی که هیچی حالیم نیست به اشتراک می گذارند ........ 
البته من کوچکتر از اونم که چیزی بگم ولی به نظر من شما متوجه موضوع و هدف اصلی این بحث نشدید .......


اگر به کسی توهینی شد به بزرگواری خودتون ببخشید ............

----------


## hac0de

شرمنده 
اون روز کمی اسبانی بودم  
موفق باشید

----------


## mehrzad007

لطف کن شما که  بلد نیستی کلمه شو بنویسی ژستشو هم به خودت نگیر!
در عرض یک دقیقه وارد شدن به سیستم هنر نیست و هیچ وقت سطح دانش طرف رو نمی رسون مثلا من معمولا توی کمتر از این وارد سیستم می شم (البته سیستم خودم )  که البته اونم با حواس پرتی من یه شاهکاره. خوب این میشه  دلیلی بر هکربودن من ؟ یا حتی کامپیوتر بلد  بودن من !

----------


## eol_knoxwille

سلام 
عزیز من کسی که شما رو هک میکنه ... (
البته اگه حرفه ای باشه که من تو ایران فقط 4 الی  5 نفر میشناسم که البته همشون تنهایی کار می کننن و خدای برنامه نویسی هستن واقعا خدا ... کسی رو میشناسم 30000 بله درست عدد رو نوشتم دیکد حفظه ).... شما رو برای مقاصد دیگه ای می خواد برای مثال برای هک Dos یا denial of servis و .... برای همین کسی که رو هک میکنه فقط به تو ضرر نمی زنه و از طریق تو و رست کردنت می تونه به سایت ها حمله کنه ... پس اگر تو هک شوی ممکنه صد تا سایت دیگه بوسیله تو هک شه 
فعلا

----------


## MEHRADIS

به نظر من باید با اونا سر و کله زد تا مکانیزمشونو یاد گرفت و برای موارد مقابله دیگه آماده بود. نظر دیگه ای نیست؟

----------

